# budget mid tower atx cabinet



## niz04 (Oct 3, 2012)

Need atx cabinet which can i easy fit my gpu like 560 or 6870 under rs 1000 rs max 1500


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 3, 2012)

niz04 said:


> Need atx cabinet which can i easy fit my gpu like 560 or 6870 under rs 1000 rs max 1500



A good Cabinet like cm elite 430/431 or NZXT costs around 2500 to 3500.For lesser than 1500 check below link:

Theitdepot - Computer Cabinets


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 3, 2012)

Increase your budget by a few bucks and get a cm elite 311.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 3, 2012)

@op,
better buy a cabinet you like from your local market because none of the branded come at 1.5k and they usually starts with 2k and if you are ordering it online then you have to again pay 0.5k for shipping.try if you can get a second hand bijli cabinet.that is a good cabinet.


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2012)

@ spend at-least 2000 bucks and get NZXT Source 210 ( non elite without usb 3.0 ) - this should be enough for you.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

Not possible.


----------



## startrack (Oct 4, 2012)

Increase your budget and go for Antec One S3.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

startrack said:


> Increase your budget and go for Antec One S3.



Again, stop spamming around the forum.


----------

